# Short URL Link



## andrew_406 (Aug 7, 2007)

Hey…I am sending an URL link with @mailsend. The link is very long…It’s not possible to make a Hotspot link with the URL....For Example: The http://test.com/.....?OpenDocument You Have any idea to Make Short link. Thanks for any help you can give me...!!


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

have a look at www.tinyurl.com


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

carsey said:


> have a look at www.tinyurl.com


I have used tinyurl allot it works well.


----------

